# Probleme definition ecran 22 pouce Benq G2400WA



## philverm (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un écran 22" Benq G2400WA pour remplacer mon 17" apple display et a ma grande surprise et déception la définition en 1920x1200 et est nettement moins bonne qu'avec mon écran apple 17" en 1280x1024?? En particulier sur la typo légerement gras et flou!! Ai- je acheté une grosse merde ou cela peut it venir de ma carte graphique,une Geforce 6600Le d'origine sur mon G5?
Un ami qui fait de la pao a un ecran samsung sur un G4 nettement meilleur, comment 2 ecrans ayant la meme definition annoncé peuvent avoir un rendu different? Merci d'une reponse rapide car si cela viens de l'ecran je le ramenne illico demain!!​


----------



## ROB 59 (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour
Il faut peut etre regarder aussi du cote du Pitch ?


----------



## philverm (27 Août 2008)

euh c'est quoi le pitch? oh la honte!!!


----------



## philverm (27 Août 2008)

distance entre 2 pixels? ok mais que dois je faire?
Si je change ma carte video pour une Nvidia Geforce 7300GT,cela peut il changer la qualitée de mon ecran?


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2008)

philverm a dit:


> la définition en 1920x1200 et est nettement moins bonne qu'avec mon écran apple 17" en 1280x1024?? En particulier sur la typo légerement gras et flou!!


On dirait que ton écran n'est pas dans sa résolution native : vérifie dans les préférences que tu es bien dans la résolution qui correspond à la résolution de la dalle de ton écran.


----------



## philverm (28 Août 2008)

Bon ben le resultat c'est que cette ecran est nul ,je l'ai échangé contre un samsung T220 et 50&#8364; de plus et 2 pouces en moins mais c'est le jour et la nuit!!! magnifique apres des reglages precieux sur "les numeriques.com"Ouf!!


----------

